# Help me pick out a minivan for 7+?



## kittywitty (Jul 5, 2005)

We have a new LO coming in November. Our current van is a 2000 Grande Caravan and technically has enough room, but about everything is broken and it's just not working for us any more. I would like a minivan that will fit 7-8 comfortably and safely. It needs to be after 2006 so that the gas mileage and emissions are better. But nothing 2010 as I'm sure we can't afford a new vehicle.

First of all, I'm sure there are awesome hybrid super wonderful minivans out there-but I'm sure they're not in my meager budget of _under $20k_ tops-and that's a stretch. Our current minivan is paid off and was a lot cheaper 5 years ago than I am seeing prices today.

What I need it to fit:
3 Cosco Sceneras: 2 rear facing, one forward facing for small 5 year old. The rear facing ones need us to be able to easily access them to buckle children in-an infant and toddler.
2 shoulder belts for 8-9 year old children
2 adults (front, obviously)

I would like a vehicle with built in DVD, but that is certainly not a deal breaker by any means.


----------



## DahliaRW (Apr 16, 2005)

Toyota Sienna 8 seater, any model other than the 2011. The middle row has 3 captain's chairs (as opposed to the tiny middle seat in the odyssey). You can find them used for under 20k, but it'll probably be a 2006 or 2007. We LOVE our Sienna.

ETA - all seating positions will have 3 point belts and you have 5 full sets of latch.


----------



## kittywitty (Jul 5, 2005)

Thank you!


----------



## blessedwithboys (Dec 8, 2004)

Maybe a Honda Pilot? Eight seats, and iirc, they all have headrests and shoulder belts. Of course, it's an SUV not a van...


----------



## dillonandmarasmom (May 30, 2005)

We are getting a 2004 Honda Odyssey in a week or so. Prices are in the 9-12,000 range. This is in CA, so I am guessing that our prices are high relative to other states. You might check Craigslist, Carmax, etc., where you can search year, as well as price-range, specific.

Good luck!


----------



## kittywitty (Jul 5, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *blessedwithboys* 
Maybe a Honda Pilot? Eight seats, and iirc, they all have headrests and shoulder belts. Of course, it's an SUV not a van...

With an SUV, wouldn't they have to climb over to get to the back? My SIL is SUV shopping and that's what she's told me she's seen with them all.


----------



## DahliaRW (Apr 16, 2005)

In the Pilot (or even an 8 seater van) you will need to tumble one seat forward to get kids in the back. If you put an older child in that seat that eithe rhas a booster or no booster, then it's easy to tumble that seat. Or, if it's a seat where no one sits. In the 8 seater sienna, you can remove a seat from the vehicle and leave it out if you want.


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

Another Sienna vote. We love our 08 8 pass.

-Angela


----------



## Anastasiya (Jun 13, 2006)

We just got a 2009 Sienna, 8 passenger, for $17,000.
So far, we LOVE it. LATCH and tethers on all but one seat, lots of cargo space, etc. Drives like a car.


----------



## mbhf (Jan 8, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kittywitty* 
With an SUV, wouldn't they have to climb over to get to the back? My SIL is SUV shopping and that's what she's told me she's seen with them all.

Yes, pretty much. The pilot is not generally a good choice for a large family in general, the third row is very small and has very little leg room.

I thought I was in love with the 2004-2010 8 passenger Sienna until I saw one in person. It was much more cramped than my Odyssey, so I am going to hang onto my Odyssey (a 2006 EX-L) instead. It is an 8 passenger, but the 8th seat is very small (it sort of makes the middle row into a bench, where as the Sienna has three true, though small, captains chairs) and comes right out, leaving either an aisle in the middle or on the passenger side to get to the third row. I would definitely recommend it if you think your fifth will be your last or you have more space between your kids than I do. I think I could do 6 carseats in my Odyssey but it would not be ideal. Five will be doable though.

Looking back at your original post, it sounds like an Odyssey would work well for you. If you have two that are out of boosters, you should have more than enough room in the third row for them and your 5yo. You can fit pretty much any carseat (RF or FF) in the two middle row captain's chairs.


----------



## kittywitty (Jul 5, 2005)

Thanks! And yes, 5 will be all unless this is magically twins.









I would just like an 8 seat option in case my Mom decides to ride with us when we go see her. But it's not a huge deal.


----------



## Anastasiya (Jun 13, 2006)

Well, we have two Nautiluses outboard, back row, in our Sienna and there's still room enough for an average sized adult in between them. In the second row we have a Nautilus outboard and a MyRide RFacing center, and the extra seat is flip-forwardable because it's empty. Very comfy for another adult, though, if needed.

There is plenty of leg room between the rows and I find it very roomy.

Our friends have an Odyssey and I personally think the weird little "8th" seat option is...well...weird. I wouldn't want to sit there!









Also, when we were looking for a new van, the Siennas were reasonable and affordable....the Odysseys - not so much. That likely says a lot about them but hey - we don't have that kind of money!


----------



## elmh23 (Jul 1, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Anastasiya* 
Also, when we were looking for a new van, the Siennas were reasonable and affordable....the Odysseys - not so much. That likely says a lot about them but hey - we don't have that kind of money!

Part of that is that Odysseys are good vans, but also Honda doesn't sell them to rental companies and Toyota does sell the Sienna, so there are simply more used Sienna's out there for grabs by companies.

OP, I love my 2009 Odyssey. We had a 2001 Sienna before that died a horrible death (engine completely broke) and wanted to like the 8 seater Sienna, but when I test drove it, it felt the same as driving me old Sienna. When I drove the Odyssey it was so smooth! I kind of figured that a brand new car shouldn't feel like driving a very loved car (our van had 110,000 miles on it.)


----------



## FiveLittleMonkeys (Jan 21, 2009)

We have recently been van shopping, and are looking for an 8 passenger as well. Even though I love my 2001 Odyssey, I was leaning away from getting another one because of the "weird little seat."

Well, I actually sat in the little seat with my son's Marathon installed next to it while my husband test drove, and it was actually quite comfortable. I'm not a teeny person by ANY means (I wear a size 12-14, so I have some junk in my trunk!) and I could sit on that little seat for awhile and be fine. It's a lot better than it looks.

We drove the Sienna, and I absolutely HATED the way the second row slides now. We aren't in the market for a used van, so we are looking at the 2011 model. Also, with the options we want on it, the Sienna is priced significantly higher than the Odyssey.

All in all, we are sticking with the Odyssey. I'm glad I took the time to sit in the weird little seat, because honestly, THAT was the ONLY reason I even looked at the Sienna.


----------



## DahliaRW (Apr 16, 2005)

The 2011 Sienna is TOTALLY different than the 2010 and older ones. Just so you know.


----------



## Anastasiya (Jun 13, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DahliaRW* 
The 2011 Sienna is TOTALLY different than the 2010 and older ones. Just so you know.

In what ways?


----------



## Drummer's Wife (Jun 5, 2005)

DH really likes the new Sienna's - which is funny, b/c he doesn't usually care for minivans. We will be in the market for a newer vehicle soon, too (and would like it to fit at least 5 kids), but we probably will have to buy something several years old.


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Anastasiya* 
In what ways?

I don't know how all, but I do know they changed the 8th seat and have fewer LATCH anchors...









-Angela


----------



## DahliaRW (Apr 16, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Anastasiya* 
In what ways?

In the 8 seaters you are down TWO sets of LATCH (and only have 3 total). In the 7 seater they removed one set of LATCH so you only have 3 total as well. Also, they changed the midle chair in the 8th seat to be tinier like the Odyssey and not a captain's chair like in the older Siennas. They also reworked the body style. I'm sure there's more, but that's what I can remember offhand.


----------



## nia82 (May 6, 2008)

We are looking at the Sienna too, but our Ford Explorer is still running. We nearly bought one in early spring, but the dealer insisted on a super high dealership fee (aka markup) so we walked and now are looking at the market waiting for them to offer something good.

I test drove last year the 2010 Sienna and this yaer the 2011. The newer one is way smoother, prettier, has a backup camera (we are looking at the XLE version, no added packages, 4WD, 7 passenger). I can't speak for the 8 passenger as we want the 7 passenger. But I noticed in both 10 and 11 models that the top tether anchor was only available in the back row. Are all minivans like that? We can't really switch since we need 4WD and only the Sienna comes with it...


----------



## DahliaRW (Apr 16, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nia82* 
We are looking at the Sienna too, but our Ford Explorer is still running. We nearly bought one in early spring, but the dealer insisted on a super high dealership fee (aka markup) so we walked and now are looking at the market waiting for them to offer something good.

I test drove last year the 2010 Sienna and this yaer the 2011. The newer one is way smoother, prettier, has a backup camera (we are looking at the XLE version, no added packages, 4WD, 7 passenger). I can't speak for the 8 passenger as we want the 7 passenger. But I noticed in both 10 and 11 models that the top tether anchor was only available in the back row. Are all minivans like that? We can't really switch since we need 4WD and only the Sienna comes with it...

both the 10 and 11 have tethers on the 2 captain's chairs. The tether is hidden under a flap of fabric on the back of the seat.


----------



## kittywitty (Jul 5, 2005)

Ok, I was looking at the Sienna and Odyssey within 2 hours of here. We're looking at around $22k for a 2006 to 2009 with under 100k miles. Wow. That would cost us over $400-500 a month. We can't afford that. The Chrysler Town & Countries are about $14k (2007) and I'm still looking for local ones, but the Kia Sedona looks to be substantially cheaper, too. Are these newer ones decent? We have a 2000 Town & Country that we don't really like, but haven't tried the newer ones.


----------



## FiveLittleMonkeys (Jan 21, 2009)

We rented a Dodge Grand Caravan on our last trip to the mainland and absolutely hated it. Hated the way it drove, hated the way it handled, hated the way our seats installed. The only thing we liked about it was the Stow n Go seating. Of course, YMMV - but I was so glad to get back to my Odyssey!!


----------



## kittywitty (Jul 5, 2005)

The Grand Caravan safety ratings I found weren't great, either. I just can't justify doubling the cost of a minivan, kwim? It would mean a huge loss in other areas of our lives-food, classes for kids, etc. with the doubled payment.


----------



## Naomismom (Feb 20, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kittywitty* 
Ok, I was looking at the Sienna and Odyssey within 2 hours of here. We're looking at around $22k for a 2006 to 2009 with under 100k miles. Wow. That would cost us over $400-500 a month. We can't afford that. The Chrysler Town & Countries are about $14k (2007) and I'm still looking for local ones, but the Kia Sedona looks to be substantially cheaper, too. Are these newer ones decent? We have a 2000 Town & Country that we don't really like, but haven't tried the newer ones.

They are not decent in comparison to the Odyssey or Sienna. Consumer reports gave terrible reviews to Sedona, Grand Caravan, and Town & Country (new and used). I have never personally owned a minivan but I was researching them recently. I was so shocked at sticker prices that I gave up searching and we decided to cram 3 kids in our civic.


----------



## kittywitty (Jul 5, 2005)

I looked up the consumer reports and they didn't score as high as the Sienna or Odyssey, but the Sedona had really great safety ratings (rated lower because they aren't as "stylish" and have slightly less room) and the Town & Country didn't rate poorly, either. The Grand Caravan was rated pretty low, though.


----------



## rightkindofme (Apr 14, 2008)

I'm a gal with a lot of junk in my trunk. I really disliked the seats in the Odyssey. I found them incredibly uncomfortable. However my Sienna is hella comfortable and nice.


----------

